

Conway's Game of Life in one line of APL - mindaugas
http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've written utilities in APL - fantastic for getting something done once
you've wrapped your head around it. I've done some fun stuff.

I've _never_ been able to read anything non-trivial in it.

